# Comets find a cure for the Fever...



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, it seems as if I was right..once again :grinning:
Ladies, this is what I call Comets basketball.



> Canty scored a career-high 24 points and paced the Comets to a 73-60 victory over the Indiana Fever on Wednesday night.


http://msn.foxsports.com/wnba/story/5656520

:cheers:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They are in a zone...but that second half was very sloppy. They have got to dominate from start to finish.

Take me back to 1998!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Take me back to 1998!!!



Do you seriously think they can do it?  That '98 team was scary. The Comets are playing some great bball right now. Did you go to the game Tam? rAe you going to any of them this weekend?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

great, the one houston team i dont follow seems to be doing well right now. damn, did i pick the wrong ponies with the rockets, texans and now astros.


i dont want to get my hopes up yet, when is the latest i am allowed to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> great, the one houston team i dont follow seems to be doing well right now. damn, did i pick the wrong ponies with the rockets, texans and now astros.
> 
> 
> i dont want to get my hopes up yet, when is the latest i am allowed to jump on the bandwagon?




haha!  The beginning of September is the latest you can join.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey gurl...how you dowin'???

And any bandwagoners need to be on line at the first of August this year, because the playoffs will be over by mid-August, due to the World Championships in Brazil in mid-September. The WNBA schedule is kinda smushed together this year, so the international players can get back to their home countries to practice.

I was not at the game Wednesday, but listened to the second half on the radio...the Comets were hacking me off with their sloppy play...both teams were getting whistled to death.

I am passing on the Chicago game tonight, as I will get to see them in San Antonio on July 1st. I really like Dupree...watch her, and hopefully Shimek will be kind to the Comets...they were kind to her by not throwing her to the waiver wires, and letting her have a chance to make a team in Chicago.

I will definitely be at the game on Sunday evening...Augustus in the House!!! I really like Minny, and while I don't want them to win, I want to see Hayden and Olhde down low...the only Twin Towers in the WNBA.

You working yet???


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry to interupt yalls conversation, but it seems as if we won another game which is not expected.
*71-60 over Chicago*

That is all... talk on :gossip:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*big game against SAC today.
luckily its at home.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Do the Comets have a chance in this game???

They pooped it up last Sunday...and I don't think Her Majesty is ready to play.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

If Swoopes plays, I think the Comets will blow out the Monarchs. If not, the Monarchs will win.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Swoopes is still hurting, and DeMaya Walker might make her come back tonight. I read where she has been working out with John Lucas here in Houston, and getting ready for her come back after having her little princess daughter in May.

The Comets cannot look past this game...in fact, they need this game to keep themselves on pace for the rest of the season.

I have an appointment, but will catch part of the game on the radio, and then watch the rest on TV tonight.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i know im late as hell on this one, but it seems as if the recent Comets win over the Monarchs was a good game.(which I didnt see nor did I know the outcome until now, lol)
Dominique had 5 freakin' points! gotta do better than that.

Comets vs. Liberty later today..


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Comets lost to Detroit tonight. Man I hate losing to them. They're the most overrated team in the WNBA and I hate Bill Laimbeer. :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats an under-statement..they didnt just lose, they got F'ed up! *Nobody* had over 8pts except for Swoopes & Thompson, lol..that just sucks. Gotta do better than this. It also seems as if nobody wanted to shoot except for those two...*Nobody* had over 5 FG attempts except for Swoopes and Tina..
Our chances are much better when Dominique goes into "attack mode."

BUT, its just one game..we'll live..I cant wait till we beat the Sparks.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

San Antonio has been playing good so far...not to bad of a road record..

And I might take back that comment about the Sparks..they are on a roll..scary...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

LA is liable to be in First Place for quite a while. I am astonished at how they are able to get the job done with that rag-tag group. Now that Holdsclaw is in the fold, LLL can really go crazy controling the inside. But those outside jumpers Leslie made the other night were just sick to death. She is really wanting another MVP award!!

San Antonio is an even bigger enigma...they have been able to just stick around on teams, even LA last month, and then come up with the win. Now the other night against the Lynx, that 30 point spanking, they were just having their way. Glad I was there to see it.

And I got Nicole Ohlde to sign and All Star Ballot for me...I really like her.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

aww..you got Nicole's autograph..how sweet.

lol

It would be nice if she could average more than 10 to 11ppg..it seems as if shes been stuck on those numbers for the past _few_ years.
----------------------
for the All Star voting...I had a hard time picking between 4 players at the Guard position in the Western conference: Augustus, Bird, Pondexter, and Taurasi....so I picked Taurasi and Bird bcuz they are not rookies.


----------

